# Looking for advice



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a newbie here, and fairly new to GSDs, but not to dogs. Our family currently has a corgi, a breed we love, but, having lost her wonderful companion to cancer last Thanksgiving (we miss him horribly), I'm looking for a larger dog to include in our family. 

Originally, I was not looking for a watch/guard dog, however, things have changed. Our neighborhood is wonderful, but it goes through these cycles where sometimes rougher elements move into the rental properties. Currently we are in one of those cycles. Previously, this didn't bother me much (I've lived here over a decade), since it was just myself and my husband. But now that we have a small child, I'm much more concerned. There have been some thefts, car break-ins, trespassing, and harassment of some of our neighbors. I do wish moving was an option, but for a number of reasons that's not very practicable.

Having spoken to our vet about a number of breeds, and having read about many of them, I've started to strongly feel that a GSD would be the best dog for us. I do NOT want a dog that is specifically trained to guard, but I want one with those instincts, which is intelligent and can be thoroughly obedience trained, and one that will be a good visual deterrent. I also want a dog that will be happy to be included in our family and want to be with us.

So, here's where I need advice.

I'm not considering a rescue, because I have a small child and another small dog, and I'm leaning strongly toward a puppy, because I like to do my own puppy training (so I know how they've been socialized and handled and because I've done extensive work with each of our dogs and it's paid off big time). 

I'd also like the puppy to grow up with my daughter, since I think that would be good for both of them. My daughter is very gentle with dogs (we taught her from a young age), so I think it would be a good experience for both her and the puppy.

I'm sure that I don't want an American show dog GSD, but I'm not sure beyond that what I should be looking for. Any thoughts?

I would expect the GSD to be fully part of our family. I want a dog that will go out with my daughter and I whenever we go out - on walks, in the backyard/front yard, etc. If the dog proves to be dependable "in public" around other kids and dogs then I would probably take it along with us to the spacious parks we play at as well. Additionally, I want a dog that will play ball and things with my husband and do obedience work, since our male corgi was a clown, very energetic, and always ready for a romp or work and our female is a bit of a lazy girl.

Inside, any dog we have "joins" us for meals (staying on the floor quietly as we eat, as our corgi does now), and spends time with us after dinner. Also, the dog will sleep upstairs with us, as our corgi does now, and I want it to alert us if anyone tries to break in while we are sleeping. (Our corgi does not alert reliably - she's quite laid back - and she views everyone as a friend.) In truth, I hope that if we are known to have a GSD no one will even try to break in - an ounce of prevention etc.

On the other hand, I don't want a "high energy" GSD, because there is no way I can fit 2 solid hours of running into my day in addition to everything else I do. I can probably provide a 1/2 hour running/playing session each morning, an obedience session, "free" backyard time while we play outside, and walks. I have no idea if this is "enough". Any thoughts?

I also need a dog that will be able to be tolerant (not necessarily friendly) but tolerant of my daughter's friends who come to play. This is also a reason I lean toward a puppy, since I want the puppy to grow up in our child-rich environment.

I'm hoping for a dog that will be content with the kind of "work" and life we have to offer. Does it sound like a GSD could be a good fit? And also, what should we look for when we look for a puppy? Type, lines, etc. Also, should I look for a young puppy or could I consider an older puppy? (Gotta say that house-training would be a bonus, but I can certainly do it myself if getting a younger puppy is best.) Also, I live in New England, so if anyone has any recommendations on excellent breeders in the New England area that I could talk to that would be great.

Thank you in advance for any guidance or insight you can give!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

hm... not probably one of the higher drive working line dogs.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hi Catherine,

Welcome to the board and kudos to you for doing your research and asking lots of great questions before jumping in and getting a GSD.

I will say that from what you posted, you and your family sound to me like an excellent home for a GSD. It sounds like between play and training, your dog would get sufficient physical exercise and mental stimulation, two things that are important with this breed and will help ensure a happy household.

In terms of what sort of GSD to get, either a "pet quality" (ie. lower drive, etc..) pup from working lines, or most any pup from European show lines would probably fit the bill nicely. From there it comes down to personal preference, as there are differences in looks and personality between the two types. A great way to help decide between the two is to get out and meet several representatives of both types and see which you like best. Training groups, SchH Clubs, breeders... all can provide good opportunities to meet GSDs of both types.

As with ANY breed, or type within a breed, it is important to find a good breeder. In GSDs you want to make sure to look for health clearances on the parents (OFA hips and elbows for example) and I also recommend some type of training titles. The more advanced and stringent the titles, the better. Titles help prove a dog's temperament, nerve and trainability, which are just as important for good solid family pets, especially with young children, as they are for people looking for competition dogs.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CatherineR
> 
> I'm not considering a rescue, because I have a small child and another small dog, and I'm leaning strongly toward a puppy, because I like to do my own puppy training (so I know how they've been socialized and handled and because I've done extensive work with each of our dogs and it's paid off big time).


Please don't rule out rescue because you want a pup. There have been several very young puppies in high kill shelters listed in the Urgent section of the rescue forum in the past couple weeks. At least take a peek there please. And welcome. I'm quite new here myself. You'll find a wealth of information.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

A well balanced working line Shepherd would work as would a well balanced dog from any line. If you are getting a puppy you should choose your breeder and find one that you are comfortable with THEM placing the correct personality/temperment/activity level for you and your family. 

An extreme dog in any of the main lines probably would not be suitible but I think a pet quality pup would be fine. As you said just HAVING a large dog (esp a GSD) is often quite a deterent. 

I would not be so quick to rule out an older puppy rescue though. I would probably stick with going THROUGH a German Shepherd Rescue and not just through your local shelter. The benefits would be the house training issues but you could have a more accurate read on the adult version of the pups personality and energy level.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

http://www.sheprescue.org/Sweet%20Pea%20von%20Agoura.html

http://www.sheprescue.org/Sheena%20von%20Mosbach's%20puppies.html

http://www.sheprescue.org/Lily%20von%20Durenburg.html

my intent of course is not to force the issue, but for those who are unaware...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

I think you could do well with a German show line or Euro working line breeder provided they have done all training and titling on their stock or knows enough about their temperaments that they can make excellent judgment calls. They will have to be probably the lowest energy dogs, but I think still having a good amount of drive will help you when it comes time for exercising mentally and physically. In other words, stay away from breeders who just buy titled dogs. You NEED to know how these dogs react under stress, how they are around kids and in family life, etc. You'll also want a breeder whose dogs are a part of the family and not always either in a kennel or on the training field. Bottom line, you want a breeder whose dogs live much the life you describe- busy suburbia with lots of kids.

Examine how much time you'll have for training classes. This will help a long way toward ensuring a social animal as well as a wonderful outlet for physical and mental energy. Once a week will help a lot. Tug of war is also an excellent way to tire out a dog in a short amount of time. Make an obedience session out of it where the tug is a reward and you'll tire your dog out very nicely. A half hour of hard fetch with two balls is ideal (toss one ball in one direction, as dog gets close have him out the ball, then toss second ball in opposite direction, repeat until dog trips over his tongue). The main focus really needs to be MENTAL stimulation as physical exercise, though tiring, will build endurance which will make you have to provide more and more to have the same effect. This is why I stress classes- they can give you so many ways to tire out a dog. Your child can also help out with obedience training as well.

Word of warning: these well bred GSDs can be little alligators as puppies. Be prepared for a lot of flying teeth! It's just how they are, but because of this they can be very trying for a small child and sometimes even could frighten them. It will be a big responsibility to pick and choose when they can interact. Best rule of thumb- puppy must be tired out by you before interacting with your kiddo. For this reason, an older pup or even an adult a breeder needs to rehome could be a better option. Do consider rescue. You might end up speaking to a foster home who has young kids, a bunch of kids visiting, and a dog that absolutely adores kids and has the patience of a saint. You'll know the temperament, he may have some training already, he won't be trying to mouth the kids to pieces, he may just be your dream dog and he could be out there in a GSD rescue.


----------



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

Thanks for all the information! 

Finding a good, small breeder where the dogs are raised with the family sounds like a great tactic.

And for all those who suggested rescue I will certainly contact the New England German Shepherd Rescue, which is my local rescue group. I didn't actually realize that rescues sometimes had puppies. I guess that's because every single time I've looked at rescue dogs of any of the breeds I've been interested in, they've never had pups. Also, I'm not against an older dog, but when looking at rescues (any breed) that are local to me I've never turned up any older dogs that don't have serious issues. I will get in touch, though, since you're right that I never know what I might find. Unfortunately for all those other rescues out there across the country, I don't fly, so I can't go see them, and I really don't want to bring a dog into my family that I haven't met.

Thanks for the encouragement! I'm looking forward to learning a lot more!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

hi

i just wanted to clarify, that the pups i posted have already been adopted and the suggestion wasnt put out there for you to consider transporting a pup from california - i was just using them as examples as thats a rescue i'm familiar with and those are recent pups that just popped in my head.

rescues usually turn up every type of dog under the sun at some point... it just has to do with patience and timing. rescuing is for some, and not for others, but being one that has always had success thru rescue - i'm just trying to share the wealth and spread awareness.

my older female just sort of happened upon me... i REALLY wanted a cocker spaniel, but someone, somehow thought Gia would be perfect for me... the only specification was that i wanted a female.

with my male i got lucky.... i thought for sure that all my specifications would have me doomed and that i'd be looking thru the rescues for at least a year - i called out (into the universe i guess) that i wanted a black and red longhair male german shepherd under a year - less than an hour later i found him and less than a day later he was sleeping in my bed and with the sweetest temperament to boot (kids, dogs, cats, disabled, you name it...)


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

Catherine,

Welcome to the board! There are quite a few of us from New England here that would be happy to volunteer information to you. Depending on where you are though..... New England is a large area.

GSRNE is a great group... I'm a volunteer with them, although not nearly as active as I once was, or should be. They do have some very strict guidelines though on adopting a dog.... one being a fenced in yard. There are some other rescue groups up here that you might want to look at too.

If you would like some specific breeder recommendations, I'd be happy to give you some, as would others. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.

Good luck in your search. What part of New England are you from?? 

Greg


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

Hi just a suggestion, often young dogs are dumped in shelters or returned to breeders through no fault of their own. Sometimes people die, get hurt or injured and must give up a perfect dog. Don't rule out an adult, rescues will know if it is good with kids, other pets and already house trained. A pup can not defend the home, will bite your child and run wild for months. As far as bonding or growing with your child, the rescue will bond as much and will already defend the home or at least give the impression of such that no one will question, and be able to compete in anything you want. Talk to the rescues but open your mind to the possiblity of an older dog, and later when your daughter is older and you have experienced the breed then check into a pup. Just my opinion, from a person who adopted a 6 yr old before acquiring a pup.


----------



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

Well, you have all sold me on thoroughly investigating the rescue route. Thank you! In truth, I'd love an adult if I could find one that was a really good fit.

Oh, and I do have a fenced backyard...a fairly big one.

BTW, I'm in Massachusetts, so if anyone local to me has information, suggestions, recommendations, or knows of a good dog, I'd love to hear from you. 

Greg, I sent you a PM - thanks!!!

BTW, on which forum should I post a question about GSDs and getting along with other dogs - like at dog parks and such? I'd like whatever dog I get to be able to go to the huge state park with me here where they have a gigantic field and pond that are almost exclusively just for dogs and their humans.

Once again, thanks to you all!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

Hi there,

Just wanted to put a plug in for adopting a young adult through rescue. I've got one lying next to me and he is honestly a dream dog. I looked very hard for a dog who was good with cats, other dogs and kids and I found Rafi. It took a few months but it was worth the wait. I've also fostered some really wonderful adolescent and young adults who have gone on to become therapy dogs, etc. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

Hi, All,

So I went to my local rescue org (GSRNE - New England) and read their website. They have a policy of never adopting a dog out to a family with a child under 7. They also (apparently) don't often bend on their policies. I do understand the policy, but I'm not sure what to do now...I was going to contact them today but... Sigh.

Anyhow, I've started a thread on this specific issue over on in the Rescue area to see what advice I can get.

Thanks again to everyone who's encouraged me in the rescue direction. It still might be a good one, but maybe not with just this one rescue organization...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

Where are you in NE? There are other organizations - check out petfinder.com.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

You could see if you can get approved by maybe any local rescue (the rescue folks here could advise you better), then find a dog on here that you think would fit, and transports may end up going your way, and boom- you have a dog.







Just one example- one pup in Alabama may be on her way up north to Wisconsin via rescue transport. It happens more often than you think! It's harder to adopt from such long distances but with good contacts it can work very well.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaWhere are you in NE? There are other organizations - check out petfinder.com.


going thru a gsd rescue will offer more selection and more knowledge in placing the correct (type of) dog with her family.

unless you meant that there are other gsd rescues


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

kudos to you for going the rescue route,,I also agree check out pefinder.

AND I would also pose this question in the Rescue forum of this board,,

I know your in Mass, and I also agree, there may be a breeder around who has an older puppy/young adult that for whatever reason , looking to be placed.

There are ALOT of breeders in the New England area so maybe under the Breeder section?? Use a topic like 'new england breeders" wanted?? Just a suggestion. 

Good luck in your search
Diane


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaWhere are you in NE? There are other organizations - check out petfinder.com.
> ...


I meant all breed rescues. Just because they're all breed rescue doesn't mean the dogs aren't in foster care with GSD people.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> ...


you're right, but chances are that a gsd rescue is still going to have a broader selection of dogs and more knowledge (or experience rather) in placing gsds. i'm not suggesting to exclude all breed rescues, but i'd exhaust all gsd rescues first.

however, i also understand that most areas arent like southern california where we have 5 gsd rescues...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for advice, what lines of GSD best?*

I'm prejudiced... I like raising a puppy with children (did that and was a great decision).

I'd either be looking for German Show lines or working lines, but first and foremost a knowledgeable breeder that will direct you to the right puppy.

Where are you?


----------



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi, All. Well, I'm investigating all paths at this point. 

First, for anyone who'd like to know, I'm in Massachusetts.

Second, I've given up on GSRNE because many people have now told me there is no exception EVER to the child under 7 rule, plus the fact that they will only rescue dogs in the 5-state area - and that does severely limit what they have and is also not really a stance I agree with.

That said, I have been over to Petfinder and located a nice GSD there with an organization called Pet Matchmaker Rescue. I need to apply with them to really get much more info, but she's a possibility at least, which gives me hope. Maybe there are others out there too. So, I'll put in my application and see if I can get approved with them. Might take a little time since I want to heighten my back fence before I apply or bring a GSD here. I was going to do it anyway, but I guess the time is right since I might just run into a nice dog sooner rather than later.









BTW, how high does the fence need to be? Most is already 6 feet or more, but if I could make it a little lower than that where I'm going to heighten it that would be nice (just because of the way the land is there).

There are also definitely some other rescues around - including GSD ones. I'll keep looking.

I'm going to also still check out breeders, and I will post over in the breeder section probably tomorrow or Monday to get more info. Thanks for the suggestion!

And Anne, thanks for the plug for raising a puppy with a child. It's nice to hear it worked well for you, and it encourages me to still consider it. 

Whew! You guys are great with the advice! I've got a lot of work to do now!


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Catherine,

A 6' fence is fine for rescues. Lower fences can be o.k., but from my experience in doing home visits for rescue groups, 6' is what they're looking for.

Someone mentioned dogs that were returned to their breeders. An excellent point! I got Dima, my 19 month old female, when she was 11 months old this past February. Sadly (well not for me), she was returned to Kandi (the breeder) because she wouldn't settle down in the house. From my experience with Dima she just needed something to do and have some mental stimulation. She's fantastic with us, and as long as she has her daily stimulation she's fine. 

So the moral of the story is don't be afraid of looking at older dogs, dogs that were returned to their breeders, or rescue dogs. You can really pick up a WONDERFUL dog that way.... and most of them are house trained to boot!!!

BTW..... if you do go the rescue route, I'd personally go with a dog that comes through a rescue, and not a direct pull from a shelter. Dogs that come through a rescue are much more of a known item rather than a dog that's pulled directly from a shelter. You don't know much about them. Most rescue groups do a fantastic job of screening dogs as well as doing some training with them. 

Good luck!
Greg


----------

